# Air Con unit suggestions



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

I’m looking for a cost effective air con unit to use when UK temperatures are high. I need to keep the room at about 23c for my black tail cribos. Any suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Think it depends on the size of the room and your budget really.
I recently got a tri star unit from B&Q which is a little bit noisy but cools a good sized (double bedroom) room nicely. They are simple plug in, Chuck the hose out the window and go where as at work we’ve got them in the office wired in to the electrics, really effective but a lot more expensive


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks. Do you know which model it is and approximate cost please?


----------



## al stotton (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's a link that may help


https://www.appliancesdirect.co.uk/ct/heating-and-air-conditioning/air-conditioners/portable


----------



## John Hufton (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Al


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Given the high temperature in the UK at present, I was searching back through the forum to locate a post from a year or two ago which discussed options to reduce room temps. Needless to say the search function on this forum seems so dire it came up with totally irrelevant posts. Eventually found this one, but not what I was looking for.


----------

